# Các mom giúp em với



## Đoàn Thuy Nga

Các mẹ ơi, cứu em với ạ

Cu tí nhà em gần đây đi vệ sinh “xấu lắm”, con liên tục bị táo bón từ ở nhà đến đến lớp học luôn???

Mẹ chồng em bảo đổi sữa cho con đi, em đọc thấy các mẹ review nên đổi sữa mát mà e search tùm lum nhiều quá em chẳng đọc xuể. Mẹ nào review cho em một vài dòng sữa mát tốt mà các mẹ đang dùng với ạ?


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan

Mom cho con uống sữa bubs ấy, sữa này mát, con k táo nữa đâu


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa bubs ấy, sữa này mát, con k táo nữa đâu


Thành phần sữa bubs này là gì vậy mom


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Thành phần sữa bubs này là gì vậy mom


Mình tìm hiểu thì trong sữa bubs có Probiotic tạo sự cân bằng vi khuẩn đường ruột đồng thời phòng ngừa tình trạng táo bón ở con đó mom


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu thì trong sữa bubs có Probiotic tạo sự cân bằng vi khuẩn đường ruột đồng thời phòng ngừa tình trạng táo bón ở con đó mom


Ổn thế, mua sữa này ở đâu vậy mom


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Ổn thế, mua sữa này ở đâu vậy mom


Mình mua chỗ page chính hãng của dòng này, đảm bảo nè mom https://www.facebook.com/BubsVN/


----------



## văn khánh trang

Quan tâm, e cũng đang muốn tìm dòng nào mát, k gây táo cho con


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến

Chị cho con uống sữa bubs ấy,sữa này mát, k gây táo hay nóng trong gì cho con đâu


----------



## trần thanh kiều

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Chị cho con uống sữa bubs ấy,sữa này mát, k gây táo hay nóng trong gì cho con đâu


Bubs này dễ uống k e


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Bubs này dễ uống k e


Vị thanh, thơm sánh, con dễ uống nha chị, con  e lười uống sữa mà dổi sang sữa này tự cầm uống ngon lành luôn mà


----------



## trần thanh kiều

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Vị thanh, thơm sánh, con dễ uống nha chị, con  e lười uống sữa mà dổi sang sữa này tự cầm uống ngon lành luôn mà


Thích nhỉ, thế chắc c cũng đổi sang sữa này cho con xem sao


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi

Giống bé nhà e luôn, con táo nhìn thương lắm, đổi sữa cho con thấy tình trạng táo của con cũng cải thiện đó mom


----------



## trần phương thanh

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Giống bé nhà e luôn, con táo nhìn thương lắm, đổi sữa cho con thấy tình trạng táo của con cũng cải thiện đó mom


C đang cho con uống sữa nào thế c


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi

trần phương thanh nói:


> C đang cho con uống sữa nào thế c


C đang cho con uống sữa bubs Úc nè, sữa này mát, con ổn định tiêu hóa đó mom


----------



## trần phương thanh

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> C đang cho con uống sữa bubs Úc nè, sữa này mát, con ổn định tiêu hóa đó mom


Mua sữa này ở đâu vậy c


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi

trần phương thanh nói:


> Mua sữa này ở đâu vậy c


Mình haymua ở đây nè, đảm bảo luôn nha Đăng nhập Facebook


----------



## Diễm Lệ

Mom, cho con uống sữa bubs ấy, sữa này mát, tốt cho đường ruột của con nè


----------



## Phương Thùy

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Mom, cho con uống sữa bubs ấy, sữa này mát, tốt cho đường ruột của con nè


Đúng r, đợt giờ mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa này, trộm vía sữa này nhiều dưỡng chất, tốt cho tiêu hóa, con hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt


----------



## Diễm Lệ

Phương Thùy nói:


> Đúng r, đợt giờ mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa này, trộm vía sữa này nhiều dưỡng chất, tốt cho tiêu hóa, con hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt


Giờ nuôi con cái gì cũng phải tìm hiểu kĩ mới cho con dùng mom nhỉ, bubs tốt cứ cho con dùng thôi


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng

Chấm hóng rv của các mẹ


----------



## Như Ngọc

Mom cho con uống sữa bubs nha, sữa này bổ sung men tiêu hóa tốt cho con, bé nhà mình uống sữa này con đi phân mềm r, k táo nữa


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng

Như Ngọc nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa bubs nha, sữa này bổ sung men tiêu hóa tốt cho con, bé nhà mình uống sữa này con đi phân mềm r, k táo nữa


Sữa này có tăng cân cho con k vậy c


----------



## Như Ngọc

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Sữa này có tăng cân cho con k vậy c


Con hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt, trộm via con ăn uống đc, tăng cân ổn định nha e


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng

Như Ngọc nói:


> Con hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng tốt, trộm via con ăn uống đc, tăng cân ổn định nha e


Thế thì tốt r, chắc đổi sữa này cho con uống luôn


----------



## Gia Nghi

Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs nè, sữa này giàu dưỡng chất, con hấp thụ tốt, k táo nha mom


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo

Gia Nghi nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs nè, sữa này giàu dưỡng chất, con hấp thụ tốt, k táo nha mom


Sữa bubs này của nước nào thế mom


----------



## Gia Nghi

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Sữa bubs này của nước nào thế mom


Dòng này của Úc ấy mom, chất lượng ấy


----------



## Tâm Phan

Bé chỉ uống mỗi sữa thôi à mom?


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan

Bé nhà mình cũng táo, thấy mấy chị đồng nghiệp chỉ cho uống sữa bubs thấy con k táo mà trộm vía con tăng cân nè mom


----------



## Linh Đoàn

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Bé nhà mình cũng táo, thấy mấy chị đồng nghiệp chỉ cho uống sữa bubs thấy con k táo mà trộm vía con tăng cân nè mom


Sữa bubs này là sữa bò à mom


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Sữa bubs này là sữa bò à mom


Dòng này là sữa dê đó mom, cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng hỗ trợ phát triển toàn diện cho con nha mom


----------



## Linh Đoàn

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Dòng này là sữa dê đó mom, cung cấp đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng hỗ trợ phát triển toàn diện cho con nha mom


Mình trc giờ cho con uống sữa bò thấy con k tăng cân, chắc đợt này đổi sang sữa này cho con luôn


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh

Mom cho con uống sữa bubs nha, sữa này tốt cho tiêu hóa của con nè


----------



## thao lê

phạm thị khánh linh nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa bubs nha, sữa này tốt cho tiêu hóa của con nè


Sữa bubs này cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mom


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh

thao lê nói:


> Sữa bubs này cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mom


Dòng này 1-10t đó mom


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen

Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs nè, trộm vía con k táo mà tăng sức đề kháng cho con ấy


----------



## Hương Thị Lê

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs nè, trộm vía con k táo mà tăng sức đề kháng cho con ấy


Sữa này thành phần là gì vậy mom


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Sữa này thành phần là gì vậy mom


Mình thấy giàu Nucleotit có tác dụng giảm bớt các vi khuẩn có hại, tăng cường lợi khuẩn, giúp trẻ ngăn ngừa tình trạng tiêu chảy giúp bé đi ngoài dễ dàng hơn đấy


----------



## Hương Thị Lê

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Mình thấy giàu Nucleotit có tác dụng giảm bớt các vi khuẩn có hại, tăng cường lợi khuẩn, giúp trẻ ngăn ngừa tình trạng tiêu chảy giúp bé đi ngoài dễ dàng hơn đấy


Mom cho con uống sữa này thường xuyên k


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa này thường xuyên k


Sữa này nh dưỡng chất, này mình cho con uống 3 lần nè mom


----------



## Trang Lê

Con mình cũng táo, thấy đổi sang sữa bubs của Úc thấy con k táo nữa nè, mom thử cho con uống sữa  này xem sao


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn

Trang Lê nói:


> Con mình cũng táo, thấy đổi sang sữa bubs của Úc thấy con k táo nữa nè, mom thử cho con uống sữa  này xem sao


Sữa này có tăng chiều cao cho con k vậy mom


----------



## Trang Lê

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Sữa này có tăng chiều cao cho con k vậy mom


Bubs có bổ sung hàm lượng canxi và vitamin D cao hỗ trợ phát triển chiều cao tối đa cho con đó


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn

Trang Lê nói:


> Bubs có bổ sung hàm lượng canxi và vitamin D cao hỗ trợ phát triển chiều cao tối đa cho con đó


Uii thích nhỉ, tăng chiều cao cho con tốt mà k táo nữa thì cho con uống sữa này thôi


----------



## Hà Thông

Con e cũng táo, mà k biết nên dùng sữa nào cho con nữa


----------



## nga Lê Thị

Hà Thông nói:


> Con e cũng táo, mà k biết nên dùng sữa nào cho con nữa


Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs nè, sữa này mát, mà nhiều dưỡng chất tốt cho con này


----------



## Hà Thông

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống sữa bubs nè, sữa này mát, mà nhiều dưỡng chất tốt cho con này


Sữa này mình cho con uống đêm đc k c nhỉ, chứ con mình hay đói về đêm ấy


----------



## nga Lê Thị

Hà Thông nói:


> Sữa này mình cho con uống đêm đc k c nhỉ, chứ con mình hay đói về đêm ấy


Con mình hay uống đêm mà, sữa này nh dưỡng chất đó mom


----------



## Ngọc Lê

Con e cũng thế đây, mà k biết nên đổi sang sữa nào cho con nữa


----------



## Kim Liên

Mom cho con uống sữa bubs nha, sữa này mát mà tốt cho đường ruột của con


----------



## Hà Thy

Kim Liên nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa bubs nha, sữa này mát mà tốt cho đường ruột của con


Chuẩn mom ơi, mình đổi nh loại sữa cho con thấy trộm vía con hợp sữa bubs này, con tiêu hóa tốt mà con ăn ngon, ngủ ngon hơn ấy


----------



## Kim Liên

Hà Thy nói:


> Chuẩn mom ơi, mình đổi nh loại sữa cho con thấy trộm vía con hợp sữa bubs này, con tiêu hóa tốt mà con ăn ngon, ngủ ngon hơn ấy


Tìm đc sữa hợp cho con mừng bụng mom nhỉ


----------



## Phạm Thu Hà

Bé mà táo bón thì đúng là chỉ do chế độ ăn uống thôi ạ


----------



## trang123

Sữa mẹ vẫn là tốt nhất cho bé nha

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Website: *https://pupama.com/*
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee: https://shopee.vn/shop/390053284/
Hotline: 093 460 89 66
#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela
#pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------

